# New Addition - SIG P226SCT -WITH PIC



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

I've come to the conclusion that I've found a solution for my OCD (_Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)_:smt083........ or I've completely lost my mind.

When stopping in at my local FFL yesterday to throw some cash down on the wifey's P238 on lay-a-way, a newly traded in P226 Blackwater was brought to my attention. - _oooh Pretty_! But the $900 price tag had me handing it back to the clerk.
It was at that time another employee that I shoot with on a regular basis piped up and reminded me that he's brought HIS P226SCT 9mm that he'd discussed selling to me a few days back & it was at the store with him:










- Black Stainless
- TRUGLOW Fiber Optic Front sight
- SIG NITE SITE rear sights
- 4 20rnd mags
- trigger spring kit
- BlackHawk Serpa Holster

- FOR $550!!

Ummmm.....So.......I had a chance to take it to quickly take it at lunch to the outdoor range yesterday and put 50 rnds thru it. Needless to say I LUV'D IT! This gun rocked! Felt good - hit on target good.

Oh DARN......I gotta have it! And to top it all off......when I informed the wifey......she smiled and said "_yep..... your nuts! Get it..but I want to shoot it."_ and "_oh...Merry Christmas.......YOUR DONE.......till I get my P238"_

Till the next one.........................:watching:


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

You got a smokin deal, Did you ask him why he was selling it?


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

tateb24 said:


> You got a smokin deal, Did you ask him why he was selling it?


Thanks! That's why I figured it was just TOOO good of a deal to pass up!

My guess is that since he works at the FFL dealer I use, and is a frequent IDPA/IPSC defensive handgun shooter.....plus a range officer & firearms proficiency instructor...... he had too many guns he didn't have time to shoot anymore. At his last count 20+

He buys all his at "_employee discount_" and trades quite frequently. I figure he get bored with them quickly....and is always wanting to try different ones.

He just added a GLOCK 34 Target? w/pretty much customeverything last wk. All I know is that when I assist him at our indoor range every Monday night....he's ALWAYS bringing something new for a select few of us to try.:smt033


----------



## HKP30 (Oct 13, 2009)

Good price!


----------

